# Keyboard suggestions?



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

I hit the home button when trying to hit the space bar 1,000 times a day. Any suggestions on a different keyboard or solution to my problem? Please? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Swype. Don't believe the hype about SwiftKey and try swype.

beta.swype.com


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

but swype doesn't have dvorak! it would be so awesome, but nooooo...


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

uh-oh said:


> but swype doesn't have dvorak! it would be so awesome, but nooooo...


lol it could have two hookers giving handjobs and it still wouldn't be as good as Swype.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm twice as fast with Switkey than I was with Swipe. I used Swipe for a looooong time.
Once it learns your typing style, It can predict most of my words with 1 letter. Many times it know the next word without any input. 
Swype can't touch that shit!


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> I'm twice as fast with Switkey than I was with Swipe. I used Swipe for a looooong time.
> Once it learns your typing style, It can predict most of my words with 1 letter. Many times it know the next word without any input.
> Swype can't touch that shit!


I talk some random nonsense when I text people so SK didn't, and couldn't, keep up with me. I was constantly changing what it was suggesting so it became an awful selection for me.


----------



## giant22000 (Jan 1, 2012)

My vote goes to smart keyboard pro. You can actually calibrate this keyboard to your fingers. Been using a couple years. So far so good.

Note a big fan of the whole swype or prediction thing.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Another vote for SwiftKey. For me it is way faster than swype.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blazer22x (Oct 15, 2011)

I used swype for the longest time but now i'm using swifkey x. I think for me it's a bit quicker. Two things I like more about swiftkey:

1- keyboard height can be increased making keys bigger
2- you can shorten (or lengthen) the amount of time you need to press down for long-press to activate...makes typing numbers a lot quicker


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

I had an issue with Swift Key 3 once I flashed JellyBean. I have browsed around but didnt come up with much on my issue. In Chrome while using swiftkey 3 the keyboard would freakout and any button i push would enter random letters such as "kjh" and i couldnt space, delete, or anything. I have to close the keyboard a few times to get it to stop messing up.

I loved swiftkey and the numberpad layout they have but I have stopped using it because that issue.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

561427 said:


> I had an issue with Swift Key 3 once I flashed JellyBean. I have browsed around but didnt come up with much on my issue. In Chrome while using swiftkey 3 the keyboard would freakout and any button i push would enter random letters such as "kjh" and i couldnt space, delete, or anything. I have to close the keyboard a few times to get it to stop messing up.
> 
> I loved swiftkey and the numberpad layout they have but I have stopped using it because that issue.


I have the same issue sometimes it's really annoying. Almost as annoying and hitting the home key instead of the space bar. 
I have been using SwiftKey, you don't even need to hit the space bar lol. But I have the annoying problem too. SwiftKey has been a love/hate thing for me. It never seems to "learn" my style.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

I like Perfect Keyboard as a secondary but I still go with Swype.


----------

